# Turtle wax ice



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Had a go with Turtle wax ice as a quick detailer found it pretty good to put on and take off and left a good finish just a small amount covers the whole car, leave it on for a couple of minutes and wipe off to a good shine dont know how long it will last but good for a quick wipe over 










cheers trev


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Do like the Ice Turtle Wax myself. As its easy to apply and is smear free. It doesn't last as long as other waxes though. Brilliant for thoughs in between quick waxes.

If speed and time is of the essance then it brill.

Glad you a happy chappy.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Yep it is good stuff. Even holds up to a car wash or two -- use micro fiber cloth for best results.

TTitan


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

i brought the whole set. the sampoo, liquid clay bar, liquid polish and the liquid detailer. spent a whole day on it and it didnt last as all. most about 2 washes. gotta admit i still use the detailer once i have waxed it with Autogym HD wax just as a refresh on the wax.  like they say u dont no till ya try


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

no more better result than Quick finish doubt itll be long lasting


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i used the paste version...lasted about a month (about 5 washes) suppose it depends how much is used etc...but its cheap so not to bad


----------

